
A Falcon 9 will pop the top off at Max-Q - tectonic
https://orbitalindex.com/archive/2020-01-14-Issue-47/
======
mileycyrusXOXO
Wow. I'm definitely adding this website to my weekly read. It is succinct,
provides sources, hasn't succumbed to 'space hyperbole', and minimal.

